

A Developer’s Year in Review - hcab
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/38937384422/a-developer-s-year-in-review

======
baconface
> Get better at design.

> Learn a new language.

> Do more open source.

> Write fewer blog posts.

> Focus (utterly failed here)

These seem like prime examples of "bullshit goals" [1] that aren't actionable.
For goals to be useful they should be quantifiable and accountable.

*[1]: <http://www.two-shay.com/articles/avoid-bullshit-goals>

------
mustefaj
Hey Mahdi,

Ignore baconface. Great review, it's interesting to see things from a
developers point of view. I was hoping to see more of what you learned in
design. I might make some speaker deck presentations myself.

I wrote a similar post from a UX Designers point of view:
<http://mustefa.com/looking-back-at-my-ux-career-in-2012/>

------
swanson
Thanks for sharing - I love reading these end of the year reviews.

